# More babies



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Some ISA brown babies.4 days old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh just great, another one trying to convince me having some newly hatched peeps is the only way to go.

I will admit, they are adorable.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww,more babies!They are so cute!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We are not enablers, are we?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

26 days old at time of pics.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

day 47 ish at time of pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, where is the original pic? I don't see it, does anyone else?

You missed that ugly duckling stage with the peeps. Now they are in the adorable, can't say no to them stage.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Original pics.. from 8-20 -16


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why are they not still in the original post? I remember there being pics but they're not there now.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Today at almost 15 weeks.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Why are they not still in the original post? I remember there being pics but they're not there now.


Sometimes i have too many pics and have to delete some.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes but they're nice pics!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

One of them laid their first egg today at almost 18 weeks and at 10 degrees outside......
54 gram medium...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goes to show youth has no boundaries. 

My just getting to lay birds would lay all through their first Winter. Except for the Guineas that is. Sometimes I'd find an egg from one of them but usually not any after that. Those Silkies? Lay all through December then go broody in January.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Got a second one...39 gram pee-wee......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am getting absolutely 0. 12-13 all year , the past few months not many, now none.

NM, I like all your pictures


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm still getting a few eggs and 1 Cochin has gone broody and I'm letting her do her thing.I don't expect them to hatch because of the cold.If they do hatch,I will have to bring them in.Already have my blue Cochin in the house recovering from the dog attack,so I guess I could give her a few babies to keep her company.It seems like every winter there's at least 1 chicken that is sick/injured and needs to be in the house.Or is it just us crazy chicken people w/ chickens in the house?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

........................


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hide the eggs, he's back.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

3 eggs today so they are all laying....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The only ones laying right now is the silkies. So I get 0-1-2.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

....................


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was girl three hiding in the coop?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Laying an egg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Laying an egg.


You do that just to drive those not getting eggs nuts.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They be working i got a 46,48 and a 67 gram egg today.

First dozen from the 3 at 6 days of laying.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice idea with the hay.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

3 from 3 again.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

This years ISAs .Enjoying their first day outside of the coop.47 days old.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful babies! Why ISA Browns?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They lay lots of eggs..


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Back in their cage.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They look happy!!!I like that feeder,where did you get it?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> They look happy!!!I like that feeder,where did you get it?


The Little Red Hen Feeder.I got it at TSC.I've noticed that when the hens get bigger the "wells" are too small and they don't like it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It sure beats the mason jar feeders and you can hang it.You can always put it in storage for the next batch of babies.I have chick stuff,winter waterers,summer waterers,heat lights,incubators,etc. put up in the utility room.I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Enjoying their grow out coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are those half gallon waterers? I found some a few years ago, so glad I got them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Little Giant quart waterer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They look bigger in the pics. The half gallons I found have been a blessing for not having to refill waterers multiple times a day.


----------

